

What career path for engineers who don't want to go to management? - Revisor
http://frrl.wordpress.com/2010/08/29/quandary-career-advancement-of-technical-engineers-part-ii/

======
tgflynn
In reading this article I was struck by the value judgements implied by the
choices of terms within the context of contemporary American culture :
Engineers == self-centered == bad Managers == other-centered == good

Another perspective might be that engineers are more interested in the value
of the work they do whereas corporations are only concerned with the economic
benefit they can obtain from that value. I'm not an economist but I'm
convinced that value and price/cost/profit are two very different things. The
first measures the actual benefit to a person or society of a given good while
the later is determined by market dynamics/economic context. For example a
laptop may only cost a few hundred dollars due to abundant supply but if I use
that laptop to solve a problem worth millions then isn't the value of that
laptop really much higher ?

------
jhrobert
Managers care about money only, hence they get the money.

Engineers care about money and glory, hence they get none.

For glory is about money in corporations and almost everywhere in this world.

As an engineer, I focus on glory only, that's hard enough, and I am pretty
sure some big money would come out of it if, I ever manage to achieve
anything.

This is not something you can do when you're young, you need some money to
survive, but as soon as you get that, you can.

Work for glory, not money.

------
Revisor
This article is just a conversation starter. What career path does your
company offer to engineers? If you're an engineer/developer/programmer, what
career path should a dream company offer?

Are the technical skills wasted if the engineers go to management?

